# Southwest Chief



## JohnV (Jun 29, 2021)

My wife and I are taking the SWC next month CHI-LAX in a bedroom. Is there any requirement that all passengers >12 be vaccinated or just wear masks in corridors/public cars? How many sleeper cars does the SWC have in its consist these days? Any reviews so far on the new traditional dining menus? Thx. JV


----------



## Brian Battuello (Jun 29, 2021)

No vaccination requirement, yes on masks just about everywhere except in private rooms with the door closed. Lots of reviews and photos in the Amtrak Dining thread in Amtrak Rail Discussion forum.

And welcome to AU. Get a login and join the discussion!


----------



## neroden (Jul 14, 2021)

Masks are required everywhere on Amtrak. Some conductors have not been enforcing this, but you should complain if they aren't.


----------



## jis (Jul 16, 2021)

neroden said:


> Masks are required everywhere on Amtrak. Some conductors have not been enforcing this, but you should complain if they aren't.


They are not required in Sleeper compartments according to stated Amtrak policy.


----------



## Cal (Jul 16, 2021)

Mask must be on if not in your room or actively eating. This includes sleeping if you are in coach


----------

